# basicstero+



## RokSolid15 (Feb 29, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has ordered from USA domestic basicstero.  1st off are they legit and any other Reviews would be helpful.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 1, 2016)

Check there sub forum. They have labs and reviews that should answer all your questions. If there's not enough info here check out basicstero sub forum on our sister site anabolic steroid forum. I've never used them but heard good things


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

I've read some good reviews on them but never actually met anyone that had ordered from them before..


----------

